# visa holder jobs/websites??



## rory_jenkins (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys,
So i have just had my visa arrive by email and im so excited!
But,ideally id like to secure a job before i arrive..is this possible??

Iv emailed a few hotels/resorts in Bannff and Vancouver Island but is this the best way?

Id go to anywhere in Canada really as iv got the option of travelling and things..

Juts wondering if anybody has hints/tips/links to sites that take on English workers with the working holiday visa that i have,or IEC what they now call it..

or..recon its just best to apply for huge amount of jobs and go to that city and start from there?

IM SURE THERES BEEN HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE IN THE SAME SITUATION AS ME,HOPE SOMEBODY CAN HELP,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rory_jenkins said:


> Hey guys,
> So i have just had my visa arrive by email and im so excited!
> But,ideally id like to secure a job before i arrive..is this possible??
> 
> ...


You've basically got to get over here and go knocking on doors. You mention Banff and Vancouver Island. These are two of the most popular places for travelling workers such as yourself.


----------

